# China cymbal advice



## Xenos0176 (Jul 3, 2012)

I've been playing drums for a few years now and got my first china cymbal, a Wuhan 18" for like $40 which sounds very nice with ear protection (i think it cuts off some frequencies or something whatever).

It has a hole forming in it from the beating i've put into it that hasn't completely cracked through yet, but i decided it's time to get a new one. 

I went to the drum store nearby and got a zildjan zbt 18" china for like $90. It sounds nice, but feels and sounds like more of an effect cymbal than a china to me, meaning it rings out more and is quieter than the Wuhan.

The Wuhan is probably my loudest cymbal. 
The OTHER cymbals on my kit are a Paiste 16" crash prob medium thick, 
18" zildjan crash/ride uber thick, lots of fun, 
and a Sabian B8 20" rock ride i think. 
I also have a pair of 14" avanti red hi hats that look kool.
Just so you guys have an idea of what i'm working with here, they all are able to be heard when i play on them so even volume all round.

I play a LOT of metal, more into the new wave of metal, math/djent/progressive such things.

So i'm wondering where to go from here, Wuhan sounds nice, it's a tight sound good for breakdowns and such in metal but i'm thinking of looking for something else that sounds better and similar. 

My budget is roughly around $100 give or take mayb like $50, i know i can get a really good china for like $300+ but i'm not going there.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Ror (Jul 11, 2012)

Within that budget range, you might just want to stick with the Wuhan.

If you were willing to go up to $200, I would recommend a Meinl Mb10 China.


----------



## iron blast (Jul 11, 2012)

Wuhan chinas are a either love or hate game. I happen to prefer them but I have buddies that say they are shit it all depends on the sound you are going for. Wuhan chinas are very loud and trashy/ dirty sounding wich is perfect for riding and breakdowns. I would suggest getting aquarian cymbal springs on crashes and chinas that you ride on alot. it will keep them from breaking as often. I had them on my 18" and 12" wuhan chinas and neither broke for 8 years until i played them for abit without the springs and cracked em.


----------



## Xenos0176 (Jul 21, 2012)

sounds like a great idea, thanks!


----------



## nicomortem (Jul 29, 2012)

Wuhans are made of B20 bronze, they are cast, and hand-hammered. Any other cymbal in that price range will be made of B8 bronze, if theyre even bronze at all. Most will be some crap composite metal that sounds like garbage, cut out from a sheet, machine hammered and stamped instead of lathed. I use wuhan chinas, crashes, and splashes and the sound better than any $100 toy cymbal put out by the big names. I suggest you look for B20 bronze, there are other companies selling cheap cymbals made of B20. Its the same quality bronze they use in high end zildjians and sabians. good luck!


----------



## Razzy (Jul 29, 2012)

I really like the Paiste PST-5 series Chinas, and it's pretty affordable.

I like less trashy chinas, though.


----------



## iron blast (Jul 29, 2012)

Trashy chinas are great for metal tho.


----------



## Xenos0176 (Jul 30, 2012)

what size do you guys prefer? I have the 18" and i tried a 20" wuhan but it seemed too crazy, i ended up buying a 14" or something small chinese brand that i can't spell right now cuz it got a tighter sound being smaller


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jul 30, 2012)

The bigger wuhans are where it's at man. Stick with em.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jul 30, 2012)

if you want a trashy china you need to find one that are thinner and have a more defined flange. I use the AAXtreme Chinas and they are very cutting and powerful. Great as a ride source and for accents as they are relatively thin and have a nice angle to the flange. They also come in my 2 favorite sizes for chinas 17" and 19". I used Wuhan for the last 8 years and the AAXtremes are not exactly the same, but I am super happy with them. But they are a little pricey.

I'd say if you could save up and get to $210-215 you could look in to the 17-18" range of the AA and AAX lines of Sabian. AA and AAX series Chinese have a great track record of punchy, trashy chinas.


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 30, 2012)

I agree with the Sabian 19"

Powerhouse of a cymbal!


----------



## iron blast (Aug 3, 2012)

We used 18" and 12" Wuhan China's on my bands kit for the last 8 years I havent found a china close to the price that I like I like the Meinl and Paiste ones but for the price. I prefer the Wuhans $50 for 2 cymbals that sound almost as good as $400 each for the Meinl or Paiste ones that I like.


----------



## Alwballe (Aug 7, 2012)

I love the wuhan chinas. I think theyre a bit to short for some of the beats you usually end up playing in metal tho.
The best china ive ever had was Sabian Paragon 19", it sounds like satan himself singing to you.
Its pretty loud, but most importantly it doesnt die after a couple of secs like most chinas do. 
I really cant think of a better china then the paragon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuJX_DKltVc


----------



## Amalloy (Aug 7, 2012)

If you're looking for a lot of power in a china, Meinl byance 18" China really sounds excellent, the Sabian AAXtreme 19" China seems to be really common, I use a 21" Sabian Holy China. I must say, it's the most brutal China I've ever played. I've never played a Zildjian china, so I really can't offer any advice on them.

Sabian boasts a 2 year warranty on there new cymbals, which is a very nice plus.

I've always found Wuhan sound pretty nice, but the quality jumps all over the place. If you're willing to pay more money to avoid using wuhans, I'd advise it. Just do yourself a huge favor and try before you buy.


----------



## nicomortem (Sep 2, 2012)

I wouldn't suggest anything smaller than a 16 incher, unless you just want an effect cymbal, something to use in place of a splash or bell.


----------



## Xenos0176 (Oct 3, 2012)

I went and got like a 14" china and it's nice and since my wuhan hasn't completely broken i haven't replaced it i just added it on my kit.

Unfortunately, where i have it on my kit, it keeps sliding away from me. 
I have it on the opposite side of my hi hat, but it's off of my drum carpet crash pad so i don't know where i should put it. 

Here's what the kit looks like minus the smaller china cymbal:


----------

